# L260



## Gemmini (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi all
Today my partner and i went to one of our lfs and got 5 L260's (Queen Arabesque) for £70. What a bargin. :dance: They are all about 4" long.

:dontknow: We are not 100% on what sex they are so will need a bit of help with that when we get some decent pics. We think we have 1 male and 4 female's but will need help to make sure. 

we have not got many yet but here is some pics that we have already..........


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow nice plecos! They're very beatiful! 
What size tank is that and what are the other inhabitants?
By the way, welcome to Fish Forums!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

i would say that pic 2 is a female and pic 3 is a male. not 100% there, but ya


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Look at the bellies. The females stomaches are white, and the males have spots. I might have that reversed...but it's still a good way to check for both sexes. I've read that this method isn't 100% accurate. It's a good place to start.


----------



## Gemmini (Feb 17, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> Wow nice plecos! They're very beatiful!
> What size tank is that and what are the other inhabitants?
> By the way, welcome to Fish Forums!



Hi thanx
They are in a 3 foot tank. They are living with a few corys, 2 L134's (1 male and 1 female) and some endlers. Im making some more slate caves for them today so there is plenty in the tank.


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

I think some of them are too small yet to distinguish if they are males. I would let them grow out more before trying to completely place a positive ID on sex... I've had a late male bloomer or two....


----------

